# Warning from Amazon



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello Adilakif,

It came to our attention that you recently did not pick up a number of packages that were a part of your route. Please note that delivery partners are expected to accept all of the packages in their route. If you continue to fall short of this expectation, we will terminate our agreement with you and will deactivate your Amazon Flex account.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Best regards,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did your count match your sheet?


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did your count match your sheet?


yes. picked up 54 packages. 3 packages didn't fit because they were really big.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

adilakif said:


> yes. picked up 54 packages. 3 packages didn't fit because they were really big.


Oh well guess you have a small car good luck


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you leave packages behind, you may get "ticketed" in turn getting that email from Amazon.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like they're really cracking down heavy on this across the board, huh? I'll be interested to see if all the 2-door (ineligible) cars I'm used to seeing at my warehouse are still around...


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Only 54 packages? You must have a really small car if that many didn't fit.


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> If you leave packages behind, you may get "ticketed" in turn getting that email from Amazon.


Who is doing the ticketing?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Only 54 packages? You must have a really small car if that many didn't fit.


How many times have you actually done a logistics block? I've had 30 that barely fit, and 70 that fit easily. A single large package takes the space of many of those orange envelopes. I can EASILY see having 54 with a mid-size sedan and having to leave three behind because of having a bunch of large size boxes. It boggles me how people on this board seem to think every set of packages is the same (be it size or how long it might take to deliver)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

adilakif said:


> Who is doing the ticketing?


Typically it will be reported by the warehouse worker to the shift manager. The shift manager will be writing it up (on the computer).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Load the biggest ones first. If you have to leave some behind at least tell someone. It's when you do not that gets you written up.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

i have been seeing this alot at dla5 the managers are actually starting to enforce the "you better take them all or els" policy. people got used to just loading up what they wanted then driving away guess amazon got tired of it.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Sounds like they're really cracking down heavy on this across the board, huh? I'll be interested to see if all the 2-door (ineligible) cars I'm used to seeing at my warehouse are still around...


They're probably starting to get a hard on because the Thanksgiving & Christmas season are inbound


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

This happened to me one time when I was specifically told by a vest not to take half of a pallet, as it was for another driver. I went to double-check and match the sheet to the route, and he told me, "I said not to worry about it."

Sure enough next day I got the same e-mail. I'll hold up the line now to make sure something like that gets manager approval. Not taking chances.

Crossover and I've had up to 91 packages in it. Never had to leave any packages behind, even on full routes with 3-5 oversized packages. It's been close, but so far so good.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a guy today trying to my 22 pac rack away. As they gave him one with a huge box. I kept saying NO and scanned a pac so that rack became mine. Plus it went to Devore Heights, second trip there. So Glad I found a Quizno's there and had lunch on Amazons dime with a view. To bad it's to far away from Chino to bother with an afternoon block.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

so...amazon employees fuc.ked up but drivers get the blame?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You've got to actually watch them make the change on the laptop & not accept some "don't worry about it" line. 

Couldn't fit all the boxes in my car so several were left behind. The person marked the change on my sheet and on the laptop. No problems.


----------

